# Reece's art thread.



## reecemysocksoff (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, I kinda have a DA for this, but I thought I'd put my fave pics on here:

*EEK! A GHOST!*
A mario Galaxy inspired pic
* I HATE YOU THIS MUCH!*
Just a bit of randomness.
* Reece vs Xeecer*
A scene from my comic
* Day X*
A poster for my comic
*Reece Loves Gardevoir*
Um...don't ask :blank:

Don't forget to check out my *Devaint Account*


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Cool work, my favorite is the I HATE YOU THIS MUCH one. 

But seriously, get GIMP if you want Photoshop and can't afford it. It is practically the same with maybe a few less whatevers but it doesn't really make a difference. 

Your drawings are good but somewhat blocky thanks to Paint but it isn't that noticable XD ^_^


----------



## reecemysocksoff (Dec 10, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Cool work, my favorite is the I HATE YOU THIS MUCH one.
> 
> But seriously, get GIMP if you want Photoshop and can't afford it. It is practically the same with maybe a few less whatevers but it doesn't really make a difference.
> 
> Your drawings are good but somewhat blocky thanks to Paint but it isn't that noticable XD ^_^


Cheers for the comments! =D
Yeah, I think I'll check out GIMP soon. cheers for the advice.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jun 24, 2009)

lol I like the mario galaxy one


----------

